# My grandson helping me



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

I was sanding on a cane the other day my Grandson asked what you doing PawPaw I told him sanding on this stick then he asked can I help so I let him.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Way to start him young!


----------

